# SMG Pump failure on M3



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi guys need some advice. So iv got BMW E46 M3 & last year the smg pump failed (or rather the symptoms are their for an smg pump failure). Now iv been quoted £2000 by BMW to repair the fault, which im fine with.. But is it a good idea to take it to the main dealer? ive had postives and negatives from people that i know who have had work done.. Are their any private places that would do a bettee job? 

The only good thing i can see for taking direct to BMW is that they will trace the fault, repair it and warranty their work and parts used.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know a few people who have had SMG pumps replaced for far less than that - I'd seek out a specialist to get it done rather than pay inflated prices at a main dealer - it just gets you a nice coffee - not a guarantee of a better job


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone know of any good, respected bmw specialists around London/Essex..


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i'd go to a specialist matey.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

OK that's great guys but i would have thought that the BMW main dealer would be the specialist..? Who's the specialist..!!?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know any BMW specialists in your area but I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction.

The problem with main dealers (and I work with them every day) is that they are motivated by £ and looking after customers is almost secondary, a specialist will be cheaper and will invariably provide a better service.

I can get my OH's BMW serviced at trade prices by a main dealer but I still use a specialist - purely because they do a better job


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I owned a bmw for years... now drive an ALFA. Either way a bmw specialist shouldnt be hard to find, BMW's are everywhere, in fact i cant pull out of my road without driving past ten. just google bmw specialist/or bmw mechanic and add you postcode to the end of the search...


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Depends where exactly you are to be fair. I would definitely *NOT* take my M3 to BMW if the pump failed on mine as I simply don't trust them. I know there are some good ones out there but my experience has formed my opinion so I will go with that. It may not be the pump but I'm not an expert - if it isn't the pump but something smaller, I would expect an indy to find this rather than BMW. Also, you are paying a lot of money for very shiny workshops, free coffee and the hot receptionist who says hello to you first...(actually, that bit I don't mind!).

Off a thread on M3Cutters - someone has already narrowed down a list to:

CPC 
Munich Legends
Barker Motor Works

Might be worth calling them and seeing where they are and what prices they quote. Munich Legends are always well spoken of on cutters.

HTH - Let us know how you get on!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

ADW said:


> OK that's great guys but i would have thought that the BMW main dealer would be the specialist..? Who's the specialist..!!?


If you count a spotty young technician apprentice as a specialist on minimum wage following a printout of how to do an oil change then yes :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

There is a company called amd i believe on here, not sure if they just do tuning, but they may be able to help. I think they are from your neck of the woods as well.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

+1 for specialist. I've owned a few BMWs and wouldn't be arsed with a main dealer. Welcome from spiv in shiny suit, free vending machine coffee "technicians" to read a code and follow online instructions to swap something based on techbook. =£100-£130/hour?!?

No chance. Find a real engineer.

bmwman's technique should see you right there are loads of decent places about- I'd also check on bimmerforums for a recommendation.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry for the sideline - but what symptoms are you having? Have you had the pump failure diagnosed as such or is it through internet research?


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

You will find that any independent marque specialist will have more experience, and more enthusiasm for their marque, than main dealers; offering better customer service, too.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

PMW in Chelmsford, Essex also seem to get very good reviews on M3cutters.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

OK, im glad i asked as i had no idea the dealer would have such a lack of respect! Iv spoken to CPC and hopefully will be taking it to them soon. Has anyone had any experience with CPC?

Thanks for all your help guys and il keep you updated.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Did you get a quote for the pummp replacement off them? Would be interested to know for future reference! PM if more appropriate.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck with it! They are fabulous cars. I rebuilt my VANOS unit on mine over a bank holiday.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

stuart5760 said:


> PMW in Chelmsford, Essex also seem to get very good reviews on M3cutters.


+ 1, took my E46 to PMW for front rear bushes and 4 wheel alignment. The main guy Pete knows BMWs like the back of his hand :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

You absolutely will not go wrong with Munich Legends, they are a whole level above dealer servicing, couldn't meet a nicer guy to work on your car.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

ADW said:


> Hi guys need some advice. So iv got BMW E46 M3 & last year the smg pump failed (or rather the symptoms are their for an smg pump failure). Now iv been quoted £2000 by BMW to repair the fault, which im fine with.. But is it a good idea to take it to the main dealer? ive had postives and negatives from people that i know who have had work done.. Are their any private places that would do a bettee job?
> 
> The only good thing i can see for taking direct to BMW is that they will trace the fault, repair it and warranty their work and parts used.


Hi Mate
Try looking on m3cutters forum. There's usually an answer for any M3 question.
There's also plenty of advice on good Indy garages which will save you a bit of cash.
:driver: :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

For a garage by recommendation, see here:

http://www.unixnerd.demon.co.uk/bmw.html


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ADW said:


> Anyone know of any good, respected bmw specialists around London/Essex..


Depending where you are there is a fairly decent specialist called european cars in Hertford Herts.

Just and option.

James


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> You absolutely will not go wrong with Munich Legends, they are a whole level above dealer servicing, couldn't meet a nicer guy to work on your car.


Did they go through a bad patch, some of the guys on z4-forum said not to touch them with a bargepole. Although I think they have also changed hands in the last couple of years.

I have just picked up a Z4 ///M Roadster and trying hard to find a decent indi.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

horico said:


> Did you get a quote for the pummp replacement off them? Would be interested to know for future reference! PM if more appropriate.


Will update as and when really.. At the moment its booked in for diagnosis and we'l take it from there.. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pity you're not in Shropshire

Just had an Inspection 1 done (I supplied my own oil) with MOT - £135 all in - all done in an immaculately clean BMW specialists workshop


----------

